# Quarter House



## georetta

We have a family wedding in New Orleans later in the spring and wanted to know people's opinion about staying at the Quarter House.

Looking on Trip Advisor it seems to have received mixed reviews.


----------



## ttt

Probably the best located timeshare. I have stayed there and would stay again.


----------



## jerseygirl

I have stayed at the QH about 20 times over the last 5 years ... so obviously I like it!  It's my favorite timeshare in NOLA.  There are some very small attic rooms (5th floor) ... but you almost always get the room on your confirmation and can cancel a 5th Floor unit within 24 hours if you need more space.  The new Wyndham is very nice, but not as centrally located as the QH -- and I think it only trades through RCI.

If you're expecting "new and fancy," the QH is not for you.  If you're expecting "New Orleans traditional," you'll love it.


----------



## MikeM132

georetta said:


> We have a family wedding in New Orleans later in the spring and wanted to know people's opinion about staying at the Quarter House.
> 
> Looking on Trip Advisor it seems to have received mixed reviews.



booked this end of this Februray and can let you know. I also booked it a year from this Feb (mistake on II), so I have 2 weeks there 2 weeks in a row. I read a few bad reviews (roaches, rats) but many recent excellent ones. I think pest control is an issue in New Orleans all over. My daughter is there in Americorps (we're visiting next month) and saw a rat eating subway leftovers in her kitchen (roomates are slobs) we have named "Jared". I've looked at the "street view" pictures, and it seems like there is zero view from QH----front looks into Marriott parking garage. I'm looking forward to the trip.


----------



## dougp26364

We stayed there a few years back. Very nice resort and one I'd be looking for again if we return to NOLA.

FWIW, IMHO Tripadvisor is probably the WORST place for timeshare reviews. Have you read the reviews here on TUG?


----------



## Greg G

We enjoyed our stay there in 2005 (week of Easter).
The rooms are all unique and have that New Orleans character.
You are well located for exploring the French Quarter and access to street cars to see other places such as the Garden district, etc. 
We didn't have much of a view (back alley) but didn't need one as you're going to be out and about most of the time and are only a step away from things in the French Quarter.  Lots of great restaurants close by

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/NewOrleansLALateMarchApril2005#

I definitely would stay there again.

Greg


----------



## carters4usm

We stayed there for the first time the week after Christmas and were bascially happy with everything. The location is great and so convenient for most things you'll want to see in the Quarter. Our room did have a vintage charm about it with exposed brick walls in the livingroom and bedroom and the bathroom had been recently updated.  The kitchen area was just ok, but we did little more than mix a drink there, so that was not a problem for us. They have a lovely courtyard with a small pool and hot tub. Our only real complaint I had was at check in. We had a car and as usual way too much stuff and the off loading process was not good at all. So be forewarned.  They didn't have porter/valet when we checked in and appear to have only one parking space out front that they block off with orange barrels for unloading and if its not available, you either block traffic or make the block several times.  They have carts in the lobby, but first you have to navigate steps with your luggage to get to them up to the lobby. Not a good first impression for us, but must say that it did get better. Think I prefer the LaBelle Maison, but I wouldn't hesitate to stay there again.


----------



## bigrick

jerseygirl said:


> I have stayed at the QH about 20 times over the last 5 years ... so obviously I like it!  It's my favorite timeshare in NOLA.  There are some very small attic rooms (5th floor) ... but you almost always get the room on your confirmation and can cancel a 5th Floor unit within 24 hours if you need more space.  The new Wyndham is very nice, but not as centrally located as the QH -- and I think it only trades through RCI.
> 
> If you're expecting "new and fancy," the QH is not for you.  If you're expecting "New Orleans traditional," you'll love it.



dittos for me (except I haven't stayed there 20+ times yet!)

Either Quarter House or Club La Pension work for me.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I picked this up as a bonus week through DAE, arriving on 2/11. The price was so good for a week, that we don't mind that we'll only be there for three nights.


----------



## retailman

*Quarterhouse*

We love it there. If I did not already own there, I would buy a week.
Great staff that realy care.


----------



## tombo

Wyndhams la Belle Maison is the newest and best timeshare in New Orleans IMO (and no I don't own a single Wyndham point anywhere). Quarter house would be my second choice.


----------



## jerseygirl

I agree that it's newer/nicer, but I like the location of the QH much better.  JMO


----------



## Timeshare Von

tombo said:


> Wyndhams la Belle Maison is the newest and best timeshare in New Orleans IMO (and no I don't own a single Wyndham point anywhere). Quarter house would be my second choice.



We stayed here in 2009 and loved the location . . . close enough to the FQ and yet far enough away from the shennanigans.  Also close to the casino and Mother's.

Our unit was very nice, although "just" a studio, we were comfortable.


----------



## bigrick

Timeshare Von said:


> I picked this up as a bonus week through DAE, arriving on 2/11. The price was so good for a week, that we don't mind that we'll only be there for three nights.



Another option for a short stay is priceline.  I've used them to snag a room each time we want to stay more than a timeshare week. I always bid for the French Quarter and Downtown for the 4 star rooms. I have always gotten the Intercontinental for around $60 a night. (Your DAE week may've been less than this still!)


----------



## Timeshare Von

bigrick said:


> Another option for a short stay is priceline.  I've used them to snag a room each time we want to stay more than a timeshare week. I always bid for the French Quarter and Downtown for the 4 star rooms. I have always gotten the Intercontinental for around $60 a night. (Your DAE week may've been less than this still!)



Yep - the DAE bonus week was just $129 so even with using just three nights, it's a steal at $43/night.


----------



## dmbrand

georetta- I just snapped up a II getaway to the Quarter House last night, with a check in of 2/4.  I also have seen the numerous reviews on TripAdvisor.  The negative ones didn't scare me away.  I can report back what I see, if you'd like.

Yvonne-I wish we were staying longer, it would have been nice to meet up and say hi!  We are wearing our green and gold all weekend!


----------



## Timeshare Von

dmbrand said:


> georetta- I just snapped up a II getaway to the Quarter House last night, with a check in of 2/4.  I also have seen the numerous reviews on TripAdvisor.  The negative ones didn't scare me away.  I can report back what I see, if you'd like.
> 
> Yvonne-I wish we were staying longer, it would have been nice to meet up and say hi!  We are wearing our green and gold all weekend!



Enjoy Dawn . . . I was in Na'leans for work Super Bowl weekend last year and it was a crazy scene because their Saints were playing.  I hope you find a nice place to watch our Packers bring home the trophy.

When are you leaving?

FYI there are some nice restaurants that participate in the Restaurants.com program.  Daisy Dukes is a breakfast fave and right by the QH.  We've done some of the others that have had mixed reviews, but we liked them just fine.  If you are interested in our dining experiences, check out my journal on IgoUgo.com.


----------



## dmbrand

Well, if mother nature cooperates, we should be there Sat. afternoon. 

Glad you mentioned Restaurant.com.  Last fall, when they were running the 90% off, I ordered 12 certificates to various places....Daisy Dukes and Star Steak and Lobster are two of them!   We have a group of 11 people in total, so a few of them should get used.  

I know we will have some left over; want me to leave them at the front desk for you?


----------



## Timeshare Von

dmbrand said:


> Well, if mother nature cooperates, we should be there Sat. afternoon.
> 
> Glad you mentioned Restaurant.com.  Last fall, when they were running the 90% off, I ordered 12 certificates to various places....Daisy Dukes and Star Steak and Lobster are two of them!   We have a group of 11 people in total, so a few of them should get used.
> 
> I know we will have some left over; want me to leave them at the front desk for you?



Thanks for the offer Dawn; we're good though.  I've picked up for our breakfasts & dinners . . . for our weekend stay   Only meal I anticipate not using the Restaurants.com g/c for will be a nice Po'Boy supper at Mother's.

On this upcoming trip, we're planning on trying Cafe Fleur De Lis (breakfast), The Original Pierre Masperos (dinner) and House of Blues (dinner).


----------



## CMVer

Just booked unit #222 for December.  It's supposedly a 2 bedroom with partial kitchen.  Anyone have any more information about that unit?  Thanks.


----------



## dmbrand

We just returned from the Quarter House; stayed in 418, named Preservation Hall.  Very nice!  Ours was an interior condo, that is to say, that there weren't any windows, except for a large skylight in the living area.  But don't let that scare anyone off.  At night, the two bedrooms are extremely quiet; no outside noises of any kind....people, delivery trucks, garbage trucks, etc.  And we had no furry creatures or insects staying with us. 

I had not stayed in a place that has daily housekeeping before this; it was a nice touch.  We would definitely stay there again.


----------



## ran-ran

*Quarter House Room Location Available?*

Does anyone have knowledge of where the units are in relation to the building(s)?

It seems like the rooms are all across the board. Someone might have a fire escape picture of something else with room numbers. That way we can see which rooms might have a view or even a window for that matter.


----------



## Greg G

ran-ran

Here is a layout someone had sent me a while back.






Greg


----------



## ran-ran

*Thanks for sharing Greg!*

It is awesome to see something like that.

I can not tell which units are lock-offs so I am guessing that those unit types were added/combined after a renovation or something.

Once again, thanks for the information. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Update*

OK so we're here now - - enjoying the city and having a great time.  The timeshare is in a nice location and our unit is alright.  We have #209 which faces Exchange on the backside of the building.

Noise is definitely an issue here . . . trash trucks yesterday (Saturday) morning at 7:30am . . . noisy neighbors fighting (yelling) and on the phone (in the hallway) in the middle of the night (Friday night) . . . and then last night/this morning, three false fire alarms starting at 3:30a and waking me up for the last time at 7:15a today.

We haven't allowed that to keep us from having a good time . . . but we'll have to see how today goes with poor sleep last night.

Restaurants we've done so far . . . Mothers on Poydras (always good food - service seems to have slipped however); Daisy Dukes (next door to the T/S - good food, service was very poor however) and last night, dinner at The Original Pierre Maspero's (up a couple of blocks on Chartres - very good, enjoyed our meal there).

Today we will be dining at Fleur-de-Lis (also on Chartres a couple of blocks away) and maybe House of Blues (we'll have to see how the mood hits us).

Yesterday we did the touristy mule drawn carriage tour of the French Quarter (cost $15pp) and enjoyed that.  We also walked around during the afternoon and then again after dinner.  Got to see a wedding jazz parade which was very cool.





The bridal group with a full jazz band





The happy bride & groom


----------



## jerseygirl

What you saw is called a "second line."  The tradition started with funerals -- but since New Orleans loves a parade, it has been expanded to follow just about every major event (weddings, graduations, etc.).  I love when we happen across a second line!! 

Hope your noise situation abates.  I think it can happen anywhere but does seem to be more prevalent in urban "party atmosphere" locations (we experienced it recently in Miami).  When I was younger and couldn't afford it, I always wanted to stay in a balcony room at the Royal Sonesta.  Finally did it a couple of years ago and tried to nap ........... during a LSU game!  Needless to say, I no longer see the charm in those balcony rooms at the Royal Sonesta!  Some things are better left for the young!  

Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip and are able to get some sleep.  My experience is that a lot of people (me included!) often don't stay for the entire week.  If the noisy neighbors don't leave, you should ask for another room as some will almost assuredly open up tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Thanks for the info Jersey . . . I recall seeing that term ("second line") somewhere along the way.

As for our stay here, we're checking out tomorrow so no worries on the noise in terms of moving units.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> On this upcoming trip, we're planning on trying Cafe Fleur De Lis (breakfast), The Original Pierre Masperos (dinner) and House of Blues (dinner).



Cafe Fleur-Des-Lis & Pierre Masperos were outstanding.  House of Blues was horrible.

As for our other "favorites from the past" . . .  Mothers' food was good but their service is slipping a bit.  And Daisy Dukes (breakfast) was just "ok" with rather poor service (lost our first meal ticket/order . . . and then didn't get it right after taking it again).


----------



## ran-ran

*Small Dogs allowed*

Not sure if you like to travel with your pets or not, but small dogs that are less than 25 pounds are allowed to stay with their owners at the Quarter House for an extra $100. fee at check-in.


----------



## Carol C

ran-ran said:


> Not sure if you like to travel with your pets or not, but small dogs that are less than 25 pounds are allowed to stay with their owners at the Quarter House for an extra $100. fee at check-in.



This would come in handy if you wanted to bring your dog to participate in the Krewe of Barkus parade. I just got back...I've gone a few times and it's a blast!
P.S. Another blast is Frank at Evelyn's Place, a great dive bar just a couple doors down from Quarter House. Food is good too, for a dive bar with so much character.


----------



## jerseygirl

Carol -- I was at Barkus too -- what a hoot!  Gorgeous weather this weekend, right?!


----------



## EileenSRN

We're at the QH now. We are in 302 - right next to the elevator, but the bedroom is on the courtyard. No problems sleeping last night. As a heads up, there is a corridor behind the check-in desk which leads to the handicapped entrance. Much easier loading and unloading through that door. Your room key will open it. We own unit 222, wk 7 and have never seen it. I'm going to see if we can get a peak this week. If so, I'll take pics. This is our second visit and this room is much different than the first one bed we stayed in. We're here now on an internal exchange and accepted a one bdrm for our 2 bdrm. Anyone else here now? 
Oh! Do try "Cuchon" - a great eatery owned by hubby's nephew. The alligator is great!.
Eileen


----------



## retailman

Cuchon is not a meat, it is a way of roasting meat next to a open fire sort of
open roasting from the side. Cuchon de lay is normaly done with small suckling
pigs but I have seen goats used.


----------



## EileenSRN

In this case "Cuchon" is the name of a restrauant:
http://www.cochonrestaurant.com/
which serves great alligator, among many other country cajun dishes.


----------



## ran-ran

*Arriving on Saturday!*

We will be arriving on Saturday, March 19. It looks like we will miss you and the banner too. I hope you are having a great time.



EileenSRN said:


> We're at the QH now. We are in 302 - right next to the elevator, but the bedroom is on the courtyard. No problems sleeping last night. As a heads up, there is a corridor behind the check-in desk which leads to the handicapped entrance. Much easier loading and unloading through that door. Your room key will open it. We own unit 222, wk 7 and have never seen it. I'm going to see if we can get a peak this week. If so, I'll take pics. This is our second visit and this room is much different than the first one bed we stayed in. We're here now on an internal exchange and accepted a one bdrm for our 2 bdrm. Anyone else here now?
> Oh! Do try "Cuchon" - a great eatery owned by hubby's nephew. The alligator is great!.
> Eileen


----------



## EileenSRN

ran-ran said:


> . It looks like we will miss you and the banner too. I hope you are having a great time.


We had to take a pass on the banner. MAS couldn't mail it from HI before the 14th, and we leave here on the 18th. We're taking a week to get to Vegas, where it was to be handed off. So, instead we'll meet up in Vegas for a pic.
We are having a great time! The Quarter is crazy! There was a small parade this evening down Royal. Supposed to be a decent one on Thursday. Went to the WWII museum today. Very impressive, but leave LOTS of time! We will have to go back. Had lunch at CUCHON. It was wonderful. Hubby had the bacon and oyster po-boy and I had a loaded twice baked potato and cucumbers in vinegar.
Sorry to miss you,
EIleen


----------



## ran-ran

*Watched the parade from balcony last night*

My first stay here at the Quarter House and it is very nice so far. The unit is great!

We started celebrating NOLA right after our check-in by watching the parade from our balcony. It was a blast watching it from the second floor last night. We got lots of beads and didn't have to show anything either. Since the balcony was large enough, we asked our neighbors that rented the lock-off to join us on the balcony. It was lots of fun.

Heading to the breakfast social in a bit and then for the walking tour of the French Quarter that the resort sponsors.

EDITED TO ADD:

We went down to the FREE breakfast and it included; bagels, assortment of other muffins and breads, fruit, yogurt, coffee and mimosa's. There wasn't any sales presentation, just breakfast for everyone. Not only did the resort provide breakfast but they had a gentleman playing the keyboard for our listening pleasure. All in all, it was very nice.

After the breakfast, the resort sponsored a FREE walking tour that took just over an hour. The tour guy, Gibson was a very nice elderly man that loved what he was doing. His memory wasn't the best but he was delightful and it was a quick FREE tour. 

Tomorrow is the cooking class which cost $5.00 per person. I will fill you in on that tomorrow. Night.

EDITED TO ADD:

We attended the $5.00 cooking class which was worth every penny. It covered a two hour cooking seminar by the owner himself, Chef Duke LoCicero, owner of Cafe Giovanni. He may not have his own television show, but he was very interesting and full of opinions from food to politics that he shared. It was also his 50th birthday today. Everyone received a sample of the three dishes he prepared; VooDoo Shrimp, Pasta Gambino and Banana Foster. Everything was delicious and for attending the event you got 10% off a future meal if you made a reservation. 

The last Quarter House sponsored activity is a wine and cheese get together scheduled for tomorrow between 5:00 PM and 6:00 PM. This is perfect timing for us as we will be attending the first dinner event of the annual French Quarter Wine Festival tomorrow night at 7:00 PM.


----------



## ran-ran

*Our vacation was great at the Quarter House in NOLA*

I know that threads can seem to get lost in the constant posting or lack thereof, but I had an idea for fellow Quarter House owners that want to get to know each other, trade weeks, rent, etc.

The purpose would be to collect as many owners and their weeks for mutual exchanges and rentals. However, I was thinking that maybe it would be easier to utilize the TUG resort page for the Quarter House and post our weeks for exchange on the marketplace page.

Thoughts from others on maintaining a list of owners with our weeks over there, on the TUG's resort marketplace page? This would also work for other resorts too.

For starters, the issue I see is that the listings have expirations dates.


----------



## EileenSRN

I like your idea, but won't any thread we start, (or continue) be visable by anyone? I would love to get to know other QH owners, but don't want my personal info "in plain sight". I think we'd have to start a private group - like a yahoo group. I belong to groups for Celebrity and Starwood, already, which are private. I do have a special need. I bought our 2 bedroom, week 7, unit 222 sight unseen. When we were there last week, in an internal exchange unit, I hunted down the location of my unit. I will never be able to stay in it. I have a mobility scooter and that unit does not have level access to an elevator. It is in a nice location, just off the little 3 step passage that has the very small courtyard on the first floor. I would like to permanently trade with someone who has a 2 bedroom that can be accessed from an elevator. I am going to email Betty and see if she will keep me in mind in case one becomes available. I haven't had it very long. I did an internal exchange with my 2010 week, and banked it with SFX for 2011. Does anyone know how well a 2 bedroom wk 7 trades? We don't plan to go to NOLA every year. I picked it up because my SIL has a tiny duplex there and her son co-owns COCHON, so we would like to visit family, and have some place to be away one our own, too.
As an aside, Betty told us that there will be no more building in the Quarter OR conversions to timeshares. So, what's there is IT. I know there are other NOLA timeshares, but QH really does have a prime location.
I'll be looking to trade or rent 2012. We want to go to HI - Maui or Kuai in March/April of 2012. You can PM me if there's any interest.
EIleen


----------



## ronparise

Ran-Ran, Eileen

I like your idea of a private group for Quarter House owners, but would like to see it expanded to all of the French Quarter, (and nearby) timeshare hotels and resorts. 

Im working on a list of  "urban resorts" in other cities and at least so far It seems that New Orleans is unique with the number of really special events in town (Mardi Gras, Jazz Fest Sugar Bowl, Essence  Festival, Southern Decadence etc and the number of small independent timeshares facilities.

I dont have the time or the expertise to develop or manage such a group. But count me in if you can make it happen (and if you are willing to expand it to the whole city)


----------



## EileenSRN

I have no special training in developing a document, but think I could manage a basic Excel database with owners, resorts, weeks and rent or trade options. In a Yahoo (probably google groups, too) private group one can post documents which then are easily accessible by all members. Truth be told, I wouldn't mind being in an area of NOLA outside of the French Quarter, so having the whole city included sounds great.
I'll play with creating a group and post if I have success.
Eileen


----------



## EileenSRN

OK! I created a group, and a table which any member should be able to fill in. If I did it right, you will have to request permission to join. I will respond as soon as I can. We are currently in Vegas at the Cliffs and out and about for a lot of the day. Once you are accepted PLEASE let me know if anything should be added, clarified, ...whatever. It should be OUR group, not mine. I would also like someone to volunteer to be a moderator, JIC I fall off the earth.
Eileen

Removed Link. Send me a PM with your email address if you want to join.


----------



## ran-ran

*Our Own Little NOLA Group!*



EileenSRN said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NOLATimeshareOwners/


I joined. 
Thanks for starting!


----------



## thelowes

*Planning Stay at Quarter House June 2011*

We exchanged our HAwaii property (I know) to stay at The Quarter House this summer in June. I have read so many mixed reviews and many bad ones seem to be from 2008-2009. I'm wondering about those of you who have stayed her more recently about the rat/roach issue. I have a 5 year old and almost 2 year old. I know many think New Orleans is not kid friendly, and I'm not worried about that--I was born in New Orleans. But I do want to know if the rooms are clean for the most part. We are used to staying at Starwood properties, Westin, Sheraton, the likes and we like the finer things in life, but also wanted to enjoy the charm of New Orleans, be close to the canal street car route, riverwalk, etc.  Can anyone give me any tips about this place. I have been told our room will face Chartres. Is this good/bad?  

We want a nice place to stay but will be out and about quite a bit, too. Any pointers traveling with kids?  I lived in New Orleans in the 1970's and only as a very young child. I have been back to visit alot, but not so much since Katrina. Any advice you can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## EileenSRN

I, too, own a Starwood property, and the 2 couldn't be more different! You WILL experience all the charm NOLA has to offer. I envy you the Chartres St facing unit!!. I have been there twice in the last 3.5 years. I did not see any unwanted visitors in the rooms I occupied. That being said, the Quarter House is made up of 20+ very old buildings, most of which have some kind of food service on the first floor. ANY property, in ANY big city is going to have a rodent problem. The difference is in how well it is controlled. Everything I saw was clean. This is the only timeshare I have stayed in that has DAILY maid service! You will chuckle at the "pool", but it will be just the thing for your little ones. I didn't buy any masks on Canal. I went to the French Market, only a few blocks from the QH and got them for $2.50 each.
I have to plug COCHON, which is just into the warehouse district. Hubby's nephew is co-owner of the restaurant and was just nominated for a James Beard Award as best Southern Chef. If you decide to go, call for reservations and tell them Stephen's Uncle Jack sent them. It can be hard to get in.
Now, I banked my 2011 QH week with SFX in hopes of exchanging into HI next year. I want to use my StarOptions to get into Maui and then add more weeks - interested in some kind of swap?? :rofl: 
We're in our 60's, so I can't comment on what to do with the kids, but they were all around the week we were there.
Please let us know how your trip went.
Eileen


----------



## ran-ran

*Love it there!*

We own and stayed in room 232A March 19 - 26 and throughly enjoyed it. We also faced Chartres St. Our room was super clean and no site of any critters running around.

I personally don't think that the French Quarter in NOLOA is very kid friendly, but I did see a few when I was there.

If anyone knows who to contact for this, but I typed up a nice review of the Quarter House upon my return from our stay on March 27th and I have not seen it posted on the TUG RESORT DATABASE page. I contacted customer relations and NO response on why it was not posted.

Have a great time and enjoy!



thelowes said:


> We exchanged our HAwaii property (I know) to stay at The Quarter House this summer in June. I have read so many mixed reviews and many bad ones seem to be from 2008-2009. I'm wondering about those of you who have stayed her more recently about the rat/roach issue. I have a 5 year old and almost 2 year old. I know many think New Orleans is not kid friendly, and I'm not worried about that--I was born in New Orleans. But I do want to know if the rooms are clean for the most part. We are used to staying at Starwood properties, Westin, Sheraton, the likes and we like the finer things in life, but also wanted to enjoy the charm of New Orleans, be close to the canal street car route, riverwalk, etc.  Can anyone give me any tips about this place. I have been told our room will face Chartres. Is this good/bad?
> 
> We want a nice place to stay but will be out and about quite a bit, too. Any pointers traveling with kids?  I lived in New Orleans in the 1970's and only as a very young child. I have been back to visit alot, but not so much since Katrina. Any advice you can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## EileenSRN

Randy,
I don't know anything about you review, but _thelowes_ would not be able to see it, as they are Guests. You might want to add more info here, if you think it would be helpful.
Eileen


----------



## randster2

We got a reservation for 420AB.  Does anyone know if this is a good room?  Thanks.


----------



## AMirage

*Room 427*

We visited the Quarter House for the first time on Feb.26 thru March 5! Room 427 was a 2 bedroom, 2 bath unit with living room windows facing Chartres.  We had a view of the Marriott's garage but found it interesting because the NOPD would rest their horses at the edge of the parking structure in the evenings.  Nice view of the horses hind quarters  We traded through II and the unit was very nice, clean and not one furry little friend in sight.  The unit had two king bedrooms and a compact apartment size washer and dryer in one of the bathrooms.  As soon as I figure out how to upload the pictures, I will post them.  We are not owners, but would love to be after staying there.  The location was wonderful, the staff extremely helpful and the maintenance crew were prompt and efficient.

Our unit was spacious, decorated with red and green accents (New Orleans style) which gave our accommodation its own charm, together with exposed brick walls and ornate wallpaper in some areas.  

We thoroughly enjoyed our stay, loved all the restaurants (Sylvain's was great) and within walking distance like most of the others.  I can't wait to go back and pray for another wonderful trade.  This was my very first trade as a 
newbie!


----------



## thelowes

*why is it saying we are guests?*



EileenSRN said:


> Randy,
> I don't know anything about you review, but _thelowes_ would not be able to see it, as they are Guests. You might want to add more info here, if you think it would be helpful.
> Eileen



I don't understand why it's saying we are guests. I paid the membership fee to be a member, so why does it show me as a guest?


----------



## EileenSRN

You'll have to send an email to membership. I don't know why. But welcome to TUG!!


----------



## chapjim

AMirage said:


> Room 427 was a 2 bedroom, 2 bath unit with living room windows facing Chartres.



We own four weeks at Quarter House.  One is Unit 427, Week 47, which is normally Thanksgiving Week and we've been going there for several years now.  We also own Unit 110, Week 21 (Memorial Day Week) and stayed there this last May/June, the first time we've been in New Orleans anywhere near mid-summer.  Other weeks are Unit 221, Week 46 and Unit 310, Week 52 (and 53 when ther is one).  Never stayed in the last two.

Quarter House is far and away our favorite, partly because of the location but mostly because of the accomodations and the front desk and housekeeping staff.  I should mention Vondell Estrada, who has handled many exchanges and rentals for me.

As owners of almost 3 million Wyndham points, we're interested in both Avenue Plaza and La Belle Maison.  We've visited both, stayed in neither although we'll probably stay in La Belle Maison starting December 30, 2011.  We love New Orleans and would go way more often except we live in Northern Virginia, an 18 hour drive or 26 hour Amtrak ride away.  

I don't understand why New Orleans is not a more popular destination and have almost given up trying to rent condo units there.  I've made reservations for FQF and both Jazz Festival weekends and have ended up cancelling them to get my points back.  I've come to the conclusion that people who attend FQF and the JF don't really care where they stay.  They need a sofa or a floor to put an air mattress -- a place to crash.

Now, having said I've about given up on rentals, I have a bunch of reservations for both the BCS Championship game in January and for the NCAA Final Four in March/April 2012.  If they don't sell, I will give up!


----------



## EileenSRN

That rental info does not make me happy! I'm looking to rent out my 2012 week and hoped to get my MF back. 
Eileen


----------



## ran-ran

Hi Chap,
I just sent you an email about the March rental.


----------



## chapjim

dougp26364 said:


> We stayed there a few years back. Very nice resort and one I'd be looking for again if we return to NOLA.
> 
> FWIW, *IMHO Tripadvisor is probably the WORST place for timeshare reviews*. Have you read the reviews here on TUG?



Let me add restaurant reviews to your comment.  If you rely on TripAdvisor, you'll never stay anyplace and never eat out.


----------



## Timeshare Von

chapjim said:


> Let me add restaurant reviews to your comment.  If you rely on TripAdvisor, you'll never stay anyplace and never eat out.



I must say, I tend to agree with your comments Jim.  It's unfortunate that so many come to TA with either terrible reviews or over inflated ones.   I've had to do a good dose of reality checking before buying in to the reviews, either way.


----------



## kathiecee

*Quarter House Unit 427*

Chapjim,

We have been booked into this unit for our May vacation, so I was really excited to see that someone might have information on it.  There will be two couples staying there.  Anything you can tell us would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Passepartout

*OLD Thread (2011)*



kathiecee said:


> Chapjim,
> 
> We have been booked into this unit for our May vacation, so I was really excited to see that someone might have information on it.  There will be two couples staying there.  Anything you can tell us would be greatly appreciated!



kathiecee, you are replying to a 4 1/2 year old thread. You may want to either click on the person's blue username and message or email them, or use your Member benefits to see TUG reviews on this resort.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ran-ran said:


> I joined.
> Thanks for starting!



Thanks, I just joined…. What a cool idea...


----------

